# Gettin Close?!?!?



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey everyone how's it going? I am super excited for the season around the corner. My wife has never hunted and I can't wait to get out and show her what to look for. We went through on the national weather website and marked the week between the 7th-21st where the conditions will be prime for morels. Any thoughts and words of wisdom that help in the woods are always welcome. Also if anyone knows any good online videos. I always get lucky being in good shape and walking a TON to find them lol! Happy Hunting!


----------

